# Viagra?



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

Any couples here have experience with Viagra? H. is impotent and on blood pressure and heart meds, but was given Viagra by his doctor to try. He is very LD, well he is ND. We haven't tried it yet. Since he has no desire, and hasn't for years I'm not sure about trying it.


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

Look, It's not a desire drug, but it may help with getting and keeping an erection. If his doc thinks he is healthy enough, what have you got to lose?


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

You can eat a bucketful of Viagra and it won't do a thing if there is no sexual desire in the first place. Viagra doesn't create desire it just helps it along. If there is no sexual desire or attraction he might as well take sugar pills.


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow that's depressing! He should have been a monk I guess.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Desire, on his part, is the main key! Provided that you can attain that, after taking the little blue pill, the rest is all pretty easy!


----------



## PAmale (Sep 30, 2012)

I used V after a bought with Prostatitis and had trouble maintaining an erection. You definitely need desire or at the very least some stimulation by in my experience once the trigger mechanism is enabled it did allow me to get full wood that lasted long enough for good sex. It also had an interesting side effect of making me incredibly horny the morning after. I would wake up with normal wood but with an additional sensitivity which I found really nice to want to engage sex with.

Worth a try and you can start with a low dosage if you are worried about side effects.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

indiecat said:


> Any couples here have experience with Viagra? H. is impotent and on blood pressure and heart meds, but was given Viagra by his doctor to try. He is very LD, well he is ND. We haven't tried it yet. Since he has no desire, and hasn't for years I'm not sure about trying it.


As part of his tests, did he get his testosterone levels checked? How old is he? 

As others have said, the Viagra and ED drugs help when you have desire and the flesh is failing you. There may be some "desire" side effects as a result of increased confidence or stimulation causing an erection which causes more arousal, but in general, they help simply with the mechanics of the equipment. Testosterone is more likely the culprit when it comes to no desire, or it might be emotional/mental (i.e. stress).

Finally, Cialis is known as the "weekend pill". It's effects last for 36 hours, instead of 4. Something to consider. Although I'm suprised his doctor prescribed anything, given heart issues. But I'm sure it's all taken into account.

C


----------

